# Brewed from Rave Signature



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

My workplace provides us with expensive bean-to-cup machines which never really hit the spot. They also have a Bravilor (spelling?) drip machine, for which they buy ground coffee.

I keep a Lido E in the office, and a Clever dripper, and take in my own beans. However, I may have persuaded them to switch from the horrible beans they buy to Rave Signature.

I'm wondering if I could get good results with my Lido, their Bravilor, and their Rave Signature. Or is this blend not really suited to brewed?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

from Rave

*Black Filter / Cupping*

Rich acidity and medium body. Caramel flavours with a hint of nuts. A great all day drinking coffee.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Some companies that provide B2C machines for businesses allow you to use the machine with the beans they provide only. That's what we had in the office, but living 7 minutes away from work meant I can get lunch and coffee at home instead.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks both. I'm told there's no problem with us sourcing our own beans.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

PPapa said:


> Comic Sans is the future


Brilliant! Love it.


----------

